
Microsoft Classic Intellimouse review: A noughties comeback - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/07/06/microsoft-intellimouse-classic-review/
======
141421
>It reminds me of a simpler time. Not fields and football in the street, but
when the fact of being online was a straightforward joy, as opposed to a
warzone of heartbreaking news, mass misanthropy and weaponised geekery.

Why does this resonate with me so much?

~~~
walshemj
The mouse just fit peoples hands just right - I brought a new one for my new
job.

